# Which to buy?!?! FC vz ZC Frameset (F2/F3 vs Z2)



## rijn (Jun 23, 2010)

*FC vs ZC Frameset*

Felt is offering me warranty upgrade to the FC (F2/F3) frameset or ZC (Z2) frameset. I'm 33 years old, no back issues, etc. I tend to do 50-100 mile charity rides and 30-40 mile rides outside of the charity rides. I'm torn between these two framesets. I've heard the ZC/Z2 is way more comfortable for longer rides, but the FC/F2/F3 is more performance oriented.

My previous bike was a F series similar to the current F75.

Gil


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

The only questions are, really:


How do you like your F frame? 

How do you not like it? - in other words, how would you change it?

How does it compare to the two options (is the FC identical except material)?

Will those differences - in your best judgment - better meet you needs?

If you're happy with your current frame and really don't need any significant differences, I can't think of a reason to go with the Z.

I just bought a ZC and moved all the parts over from my Cannondale CAAD frame. Other than changing from aluminum to carbon, everything is exactly the same except the geometry. I have decided that, although the Canndale was satisfactory, the ZC is more comfortable. It might be a little bit because of the carbon vs. aluminum, but the great majority of what I notice is that I can get the handlebars up a little higher and I think the longer wheelbase and fork rake steadies and smooths things a little. I just feel a little fresher, longer on this frame. All of this could be placebo, except the higher bars is real. 

I'm 56 and ride about 100 miles a week, 15-30 miles typically, with 60-100 once or twice a year.

Depending on stems, etc. I'd bet you could make either to be as performance- or comfort- oriented as you want. The F will be capable of getting you down lower, the Z will be capable of getting you up higher. But they will have a lot of common ground in the middle. Other than that, the angles, and wheel base and how they affect handling will be different, but whether that's significant for your use, it's hard to say. I doubt if it would be significant to a recreational rider or even a casual racer.


----------



## rijn (Jun 23, 2010)

I loved my old F frame. I had some issues getting into the drops for medium periods. I need to work on my core.

I was fitted on a F4 and Z5 then took each for multiple rides. I really wanted to stay with the F series. I chose the ZC frameset because its more adjustable. I couldn't determine any comfort deference between the two (I realize the frames are not equal). I had some free time to do a little research. It appears the taller head tube and upward angled top tube is very common now. Trek Madone, Specialized, etc, etc. The stems on the Z series is very adjustable. I may lower it to closing match the F series for now.

I agree with all of your points. I should have my new bike in seven days. I'll update this thread after my next ride. Felt and the local Felt dealer have been great. Excellent customer service.

Gil


----------



## rijn (Jun 23, 2010)

I picked up my bike yesterday. Its very comfortable, light, etc. It came with the 1.3 Fork vs the 1.2 Fork. It has a different and compact geometry. I'm going to give it time before giving it a thumbs up or down. Its going to take me a bit to adjust to the new geometry.

Felt and my LBS have been great throughout my warranty replacement.

Gil


----------



## rijn (Jun 23, 2010)

I've rode around 185 miles on the ZC frameset. 

The bike doesn't feel as nimble as the F series in turns, etc and there isn't much clearance under the top tube (54cm frame). I currently have a 100mm 7 degree stem (Felt stem) on the bike with one spacer above the headset. I did have the stem immediately above the headset. I might move it back down.

My main issue is the clearance under the top tube with 22oz bottles. The Z series head tube is 1.57 inches taller than the F series. The bike is about 4 inches longer which explains the less nimble feeling. I do see the reasoning behind the taller head tube and how its a must for various riders.

I'll use this frame until the end of the season then re-evaluate the situation.

Gil


----------



## rijn (Jun 23, 2010)

I switched from a 100mm +/-7 degree stem to a 90mm +/- degree stem this weekend and lowered it. The stem is flipped upside down. I have a 5mm spacer between the stem and headset. I'm much happier with the bike now. The handling feels more stable on descent and turns now.


----------

